# Tortoise-related books in the pipeline....



## jsheffield (Jun 30, 2021)

I recently finished my next novel, a detective story with tortoises playing a major role in the book... I'm currently shopping it around to agents and publishers.




While that's going on I've started work on another project, a speculative fiction children's book about the Soviet Zond-5 rocket, which took the first animals around the moon nearly 53 years ago.

The story will be told from the perspective of one of the Russian Tortoises on that historic flight, who was aided in his escape from the lab in which they were imprisoned by a animal-loving custodian, eventually ending up living with a retired teacher in New Hampshire.

I'm excited about both projects, and grateful for all of the wonderful people and information I've found here on TFO.

Jamie


----------



## method89 (Jun 30, 2021)

Looking forward to reading it! if anyone is looking for some good summer reads, look no further then our own @jsheffield. He can easily be found on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=jamie+sh...152&ref=nb_sb_ss_sc_1_15&tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## jsheffield (Jun 30, 2021)

method89 said:


> Looking forward to reading it! if anyone is looking for some good summer reads, look no further then our own @jsheffield. He can easily be found on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=jamie+sheffield&crid=15NECK2NS9LPT&sprefix=jaime+sheffield,aps,152&ref=nb_sb_ss_sc_1_15&tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Thanks!


----------



## jsheffield (Jul 1, 2021)

I wrote a rough draft of the children's story today, and will circle back next week to try and de-crappify it a bit. 

I have a ton of photos and have been noodling around with a "photo to painting" app that yields really good-looking images.

J


----------



## Ink (Jul 1, 2021)

I can't wait! I have a request for the one, however I would like to put in a request for the children's book too, please


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jul 1, 2021)

jsheffield said:


> Thanks!


I prefer author signed!?


----------



## Ink (Jul 1, 2021)

Soooo true


----------



## jsheffield (Jul 1, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I prefer author signed!?


I can do that too, although then you have to deal with me and not Amazon....

J


----------



## Ink (Jul 1, 2021)

I WILL be contacting you!


----------



## jsheffield (Jul 16, 2021)

I've been enjoying my research into tortoise-centered picture books, and have gone through a number of drafts for my own book, "Chili, The Grumpy Tortoise"... this morning I also finished a first round of artwork for the book and am excited to work on layout and to see a rough copy in print soon.

Jamie


----------



## Ink (Jul 16, 2021)

I might have to get 2 copies of the book. One for lyns school. So excited for you


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 16, 2021)

jsheffield said:


> Thanks!


The reviews are excellent. Gonna get one myself...and I too want an autographed copy and I'll put it with my signed copy of Pappy Boyingtons books, my signed copy of Cybil Shepherds book and Christopher Darden's, and Tatum O'Neals book. And Margaret Mitchell's signed copy of Gone With the Wind...


----------



## jsheffield (Jul 23, 2021)

I got a proof copy of my upcoming children's book....




I love how it looks




I think the artwork looks nice.




I'll be making some minor changes for the final version of the book, including some layout alterations, artwork reformatting




....and it'll be hardcover.

It's pretty exciting!

Jamie


----------



## Krista S (Jul 23, 2021)

It looks incredible! Well done, Jamie. I have quite a few children’s tortoise and turtle related books, and I look forward to adding yours to my collection!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 23, 2021)

jsheffield said:


> I got a proof copy of my upcoming children's book....
> 
> View attachment 329648
> 
> ...


Looks amazing man! And a book that is my speed lol


----------



## Ink (Jul 24, 2021)

Congrats! Please keep me posted on when I can get a signed copy ? and maybe one for school


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 24, 2021)

Looks wonderful. I've got to have one for around here for my grandmen and grandwomen to read to their children. (My great grands) So they don't take on a pet just because they're used to me.?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 24, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Looks wonderful. I've got to have one for around here for my grandmen and grandwomen to read to their children. (My great grands) So they don't take on a pet just because they're used to me.?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 25, 2021)

I'll bet I would love to read Zond*5. I used to read books all the time but lately I haven't been interested. Except here or checking out stuff online. But I really prefer a book in my hands ?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 25, 2021)

When can I buy it?!


----------

